# Emails



## Alxmrphi

My gmail account is FULL of emails from here, and that's how I access threads I have taken part in, anyway, I rely on it to tell me when someone has replied to a thread I have been active in.

Recently, when people have updated the threads, I haven't received any emails, but for other threads I do. 
I have received emails and gone to a forum, and seen replies that were made, before the one that made me go to the forum, and looked back and not received an email, is the system faulty?


----------



## jester.

I experienced the same phenomenon a few times during the last couple of days.


----------



## Alxmrphi

The system must be a bit funny, I thought it was just me or something..

Ohhh Mikey... yooohooooo, ???


----------



## Etcetera

Same here. You're not alone, Alex!


----------



## elroy

I don't get e-mails; however, I check my subscriptions regularly through the User Control Panel and have noticed that some of my subscribed threads that I later find out have new replies were not added to my "New Subscribed Threads" list.  I assume that whatever it is that's causing you all not to receive e-mails is causing my threads not to be added to the list.


----------



## Moogey

b





Alex_Murphy said:


> Ohhh Mikey... yooohooooo, ???



I can assure you Mike had nothing to do with it unless he modified the source code of the vB software, in which case there's a potential however I'd say it's unlikely 

I can see how this might happen if a moderator moves your post from one topic to another, or does some other things with the topic you're subscribed to.

-M


----------



## natasha2000

Lately I experience the same thing.
And I also get e-mails from threads I unsuscribed of. Recently, I discovered by chance that one of threads I knew was closed, was actually re-opened. Only because I was looking for it in order to send to someone the link. If I hadn't done this, I wouldn't have known anything about its reopening, since I use only mu e-mail to know about new posts, and almost never panel control.


----------



## geve

elroy said:


> I don't get e-mails; however, I check my subscriptions regularly through the User Control Panel and have noticed that some of my subscribed threads that I later find out have new replies were not added to my "New Subscribed Threads" list. I assume that whatever it is that's causing you all not to receive e-mails is causing my threads not to be added to the list.


This would be logical... I had asked about this UCP issue in this thread: Not displaying new subscribed threads. 

It seems that the list of subscribed threads (there's a direct access to it in the "quick links", or in the "forum jump") is the most reliable tool to keep up with your subscriptions these days!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Moogey said:


> b
> 
> I can assure you Mike had nothing to do with it unless he modified the source code of the vB software, in which case there's a potential however I'd say it's unlikely
> 
> I can see how this might happen if a moderator moves your post from one topic to another, or does some other things with the topic you're subscribed to.
> 
> -M



I never said Mike had anything to do with it, it was a "fix-it" yooohooo


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

I think the concept is that, after each visit to the forums, you will only get one email for each thread.  So, imagine a thread that gets a new post every 15 minutes for a whole day.  If you visit the forum four times that day, you should get only four emails.

Threads where you get no notifications?  I'm not sure what causes that.

I'll do a little checking to see if the email system is overloaded, but I think it is doing OK.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I know it only sends one until you re-visit the thread, it's not getting emails from ANY thread, was what I was talking about, I'll use the UCP way though, from now on.


----------



## geve

Alex_Murphy said:


> I know it only sends one until you re-visit the thread, it's not getting emails from ANY thread, was what I was talking about, I'll use the UCP way though, from now on.


...keeping in mind that the UCP hasn't always been reliable lately (sometimes not displaying threads where there have been new posts since you were logged, as I said earlier)


----------



## natasha2000

mkellogg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think the concept is that, after each visit to the forums, you will only get one email for each thread. So, imagine a thread that gets a new post every 15 minutes for a whole day. If you visit the forum four times that day, you should get only four emails.
> 
> Threads where you get no notifications? I'm not sure what causes that.
> 
> I'll do a little checking to see if the email system is overloaded, but I think it is doing OK.


 
Well, Mike, I assure you that sometimes it does happen. I have MSN on during the whole day, and my hotmail address is where I receive my info on new posts, so MSN inofrms me I have a new e-mail when I receive it. And I usually go to chack it on WR. Sometimes I do receive various e-mails form the same thread, and sometimes those emails are info on the varous posts, and sometimes on the same post!!!


----------



## mkellogg

If you can show me a repeatable pattern, I might be able to find the cause of it, but randomly dropped notifications are difficult to track down.   You can test the system by having it send you a "reset password" email.

If this occurs more when there are lots of people logged in, then that would lead me to believe that the system is overloaded.

BTW, vB just released 3.6.1.  I plan to upgrade the software tonight or tomorrow night.  You might want to wait till after that before you do your testing.

Mike


----------



## natasha2000

First I have to figure it out what sending a reset password email means  

I am afraid that I am not very familiar with computing terminology....


----------



## mkellogg

Natasha,

Just log out, then try to log back in, but put in the wrong password.  There should be a link to another page to reset your password that you can use to get the system to send you an email.


----------



## natasha2000

mkellogg said:


> Natasha,
> 
> Just log out, then try to log back in, but put in the wrong password. There should be a link to another page to reset your password that you can use to get the system to send you an email.


 
This is to see if I would receive doubled e-mail?
As I have alredy said, I do not receive doubled e-mails all the time. From ime to time, yes, I do receive them, but not always, and it is quite random, so until now i haven't noticed any type of pattern...


----------



## Alxmrphi

No, you have a password, (to log into here) - if you don't remember your password, you go through a "reset password" page (web page) and you change your password.


----------



## natasha2000

Alex_Murphy said:


> No, you have a password, (to log into here) - if you don't remember your password, you go through a "reset password" page (web page) and you change your password.


 
I understood that part perfectly, Alex... 

What I don't get is how it would help in this "doubled e-mails" thing...
Never mind. I'll reset pasword and I'll get back to you. 

Cheers!


----------



## natasha2000

Hi, I have just reset my password.
First I received e-mail with my user name and a link to a page from where I should ask for new password. After asking for a new password, I got another e-mail with a new passoword.

Does this mean that I will not receive doubled e-mails any more?

I did what you've suggested, Mike, although I am not sure how this can help with the problem of doubled e-mails...


----------



## mkellogg

I'm sorry Natasha.  Maybe I didn't explain what I meant.  The resetting of the password (for what we are trying to do) is just a way to force the system to send you an email, nothing more. How does it help with a problem of receiving the same email twice?  It doesn't.  It only helps if you want to test whether you are getting emails from the system.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## natasha2000

mkellogg said:


> I'm sorry Natasha. Maybe I didn't explain what I meant. The resetting of the password (for what we are trying to do) is just a way to force the system to send you an email, nothing more. How does it help with a problem of receiving the same email twice? It doesn't. It only helps if you want to test whether you are getting emails from the system. Sorry for the confusion.


 
Ah, ok...


----------

